# Post up your 20"



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

So, the project is officially started. I am LOVIN' 20" BMX bikes... I want to build one, but I also want some ideas on parts, colors, etc. 

So... with that being said, POST UP YOUR 20"!

FYI - I have yet to see a thread specific to 20" bikes.

TY,
Aaron


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i dont think there are really any 20 spec. posts cuz this is a MTB forum. but there are most deff 20" fans here.

but just buy a complete if you want a 20" there are plenty of cool bikes out there unless you want to throw down a key or more and build it part by part.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Not the first time I've posted mine but.
Specs:
*Frame:* Volume Deathwish 20.625
*Fork*: Mosh Brass (brake mounts cut off), this needs upgraded because I know I ruined the heat treat on the legs cutting them off (I may have used an oxy/actetelene torch and a 4.5" grinder...)
*Bars/Grips/Bar Ends:* Snafu Swinger/Fly Rubens (short both sides)/Fly Nylon
*Stem:* Mosh Digital
*Front Wheel:* Sun Rhyno Lite/Premium Hub
*Rear Wheel:* Sun Black Box/Mosh freewheel hub
*Tires F/R:* Kenda Kutlas 2.25/Primo Taj 1.95
*Brakes (lever/cable/brake/pads):* Diatech Gold Finger/Odyssey Slic/Diatech Fiesta/Kool Stop Eagle 2
*Crank/Sprocket/Pedal/Chain:* Demolition Aluminum/Animal 36T/Odyssey Twisted PC/KMC basic
*Seat:* Shadow Conspiracy Slim w/ Green stitching
*Seat Post:* Odyssey Intac (currently uncut, but it's going to lose alot of length shortly)
*Seat Clamp:* S&M XLT
It's sitting right around 29.5 pounds


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Dude, its the urban, dj, and park forum. What else has 20" screaming all over it? Sure, most of the people here run 26" bikes, as do I. But a lot of them OWN 20" BMX bikes. 

If you notice, thats where everything started from...

ANYHOW. I'll be building the frame, and am just looking for some hott bikes that are hella clean for some ideas.

TY,
Aaron

EDIT:: TY, TrikeKid for posting yours up. Thats a real clean lookin' bike.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dont have any pics of mine currently, but I'll throw up some clean lookin bikes:

Aaron Ross' bike, damn that sh!ts dialed:









Chase Hawks bike:









Blk_Bikes bike (BMX forum member)









And if you wanna see my bike think of Eddie Clevelands bike when he had gold spokes


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

heres mine









i dont hit the streets with this bike much but i jump it here and there( this was my racing bike) ive got another 20" ill post pics of later


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

A few more for you:
Mike Aitken's bike:









Scotty's bike (gyro.... ick):









Captian's bike 









Aaron Ross' new whip:









Catfish's bike


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

older pic of mine. ill post recents when i get new bars.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> A few more for you:
> Captian's bike


That bike is SOOO DIALED! Holy crapp...

That is so awesome. Keep the 20's comin'.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.thecomeupboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=465


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

well i have not built it up yet. i only have the frame right now. but im building up my dream 20''. Standard 250S w/ Standard fork, bars, and stem. Profile cranks, and hubs laced to Sun-Ringle Chi-Town Hustler rims.


----------



## FitBikeCo.89 (May 18, 2007)

It's for sale too!


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

how much, fit bikeco ?
also, do you have a matching rim?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

is it just me or did FitBikeCo.89 cut his dropouts really...oddly..


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice rides to all of ya posting, love that Eastern. 

Vinny, I just saw all those cats ride here at Chenga for Road Fools. Sickness beyond belief. Hawk and Aitken flat killed everythign in sight. Aaron was a little banged up so he went easy and Cranmer was working on one trick only...540 flyout flair to tailtap. It's really not even a named trick since it's not a flair by definition but it was ridiculous to see. Unfortunately we had a cookout at our place on Sunday so I had to pass on a great dirt session with those guys, would have been awesome though.

Question too, what rise and sweep are most of you 20's running on your bars? I'm thinking of getting some piffs and thought about going to 8" x ? Any thoughts?


----------



## CsHoSi (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice bikes everyone posted. Like your colors TrikeKid.

I went with a complete for my first. So it's cookie-cutter but way nice compared to the huffy I had as a kid.

Here it is stock after a couple months use:









Have 5050x pedals and new grips now. Getting dual cables all the way back and a smaller chain ring today.

Use it for street, park and flatland. I love doing flatland tail whips and fire hydrants! It's been great learning manuals on, my rear cable broke so I've been w/o r.brake for a few weeks which is really making me work the balance point.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

namaSSte said:


> Nice rides to all of ya posting, love that Eastern.
> 
> Vinny, I just saw all those cats ride here at Chenga for Road Fools. Sickness beyond belief. Hawk and Aitken flat killed everythign in sight. Aaron was a little banged up so he went easy and Cranmer was working on one trick only...540 flyout flair to tailtap. It's really not even a named trick since it's not a flair by definition but it was ridiculous to see. Unfortunately we had a cookout at our place on Sunday so I had to pass on a great dirt session with those guys, would have been awesome though.
> 
> Question too, what rise and sweep are most of you 20's running on your bars? I'm thinking of getting some piffs and thought about going to 8" x ? Any thoughts?


Damn dude thats so awesome. I would love to meet those guys, I need to hang out at Trans AM more so many pros go there to ride the ramps.

And I currently run 7.25" bars 25" wide, Im goin to lumberjacks soon so 8" x 28"


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Vinny, nice bikes you posted. Wade and scotty's bikes look dialed. I actually got a friend who will sell me his captain frame for ten bucks, but it might be a little small at 20.5" and me being 5'10".


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

That will fit you fine dude, pick it up RIGHT AWAY!

Edit: BMX toptubes run differently than MTB top tubes. I'm 6'3 and I ride a 21" tt which is a good size for me. You'll be fine on a 20.5"


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Vinny A said:


> That will fit you fine dude, pick it up RIGHT AWAY!
> 
> Edit: BMX toptubes run differently than MTB top tubes. I'm 6'3 and I ride a 21" tt which is a good size for me. You'll be fine on a 20.5"


agreed, Im 5-9 and run a 20.75 and could easily ride a 20.5. Vin, I think the 8 x 26 setup might be right on for me. I run short bars now and think I'd like some added leverage at the djs.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, you dont notice the rise too much but the width is really noticeable. You get so much more control over your bike its amazing. It makes bspins and x-ups a bit harder but not Guy Marsh hard


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Theres one catch though, the frame has a small cut from an angle grinder on the underside of the toptube. Its less than an inch long, very thin, and cut in at an angle on the tube, not straight on. My shop people said if it went straight in, it would be bad, but since it went in on angle, it alright. The owner has been rocking it hard for months since the cut, no problems, and he rides alot of stairs, making use of the freecoaster  What do you guys think?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

For 10 bucks you cant go wrong. Go to a welder pay him 20 bucks and have him fix it real quick. There, you got a $300 frame for $30. Do it dude.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's mine. Heck yes.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

namaSSte said:


> Question too, what rise and sweep are most of you 20's running on your bars? I'm thinking of getting some piffs and thought about going to 8" x ? Any thoughts?


I'm running 7.5 x 24.5 right now (cut down on the width), going to S&M RV's (8x28, they're lightweight slams) when I have the cash. I like the RV's cause they're only 2 ounces heavier than XLT Slams, but 20 bucks cheaper, and I have no worries about bending them.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Haha I thought I was the only one with that color frame:thumbsup: , I threw in a bit of brown too. And who ever said something about the lumberjacks, well have a look, they're huge, a bit to wide for me but I cut em down an inch off each side. The 8.25 rise with a few spacers makes it feel just like my big rig.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

It's all about the baby blue. 

My bike has a brown downtube sticker, that's it.

I want Lumberjacks after I mess up my Ape Hangers.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Here's mine. Heck yes.


no brakes, noice. uber seat, noice.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

O, before I realized you were sans stoppers, I thought you had yerself some water bottle braze ons on that downtube!. Nice rig my man!

Vin, I figured as much. X-ups I'm not worried about and I don't spin the bars anymore (bad experience there once) so it should be all good. Thanks!

Trike, thanks for the advice on the bars too, I was going to buy the Slams but why not say 20 beans?


----------



## FitBikeCo.89 (May 18, 2007)

mace2 said:


> how much, fit bikeco ?
> also, do you have a matching rim?


*It's $500*. Here are the specs...









Frame- 20.5" light blue Fit Team frame 
Bars- white Odyssey civilian 7.75 rise cut shorter (with lifetime warranty)
Bar ends- silver Odyssey barsavers 
Grips- Fly ruben black 
Fork- S&M Pitchfork XLT black (with lifetime warranty)
Stem- stock 
Seatpost- stock cut shorter 
Seat- Odyssey Senior white 
Seatpost Clamp- Odyssey Mr. Clampy 
Cranks- stock 
Pedals- Odyssey jc 
Chainwheel- Animal 25t with bashguard 
Front wheel- stock 
Rear wheel- Integral cassette hub 9t laced to chrome Primo hula-hoop rim 
Tires- Fly Ruben 1.90 in rear and 2.15 in front 
Brakes- stock with Odyssey monolever small and white Odyssey linear cable and koolstop eagle brakepads 
Pegs- Shadow conspiracy little ones (not pictured but included)
Weight- less than 25 lbs

What do you mean by matching rim? Chrome rims work a lot better in the rear and they are much better for braking.
And yes I did cut the dropouts because I run the rear wheel slammed (shorter chainstays= easier manuals and b-hops) the excess dropouts were bending so i cut them to make them stronger.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Here's mine. Heck yes.


\

That seat is SO tight. Might I ask what seat it is??

You're is one of my fav. from the users here on MTBR.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Just looks like a regular seat that's been stripped (had the padding and cover removed) I used to run mine like that.


----------



## scottvoltageyz1 (Jun 7, 2007)

its a macneil sl stripped.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Haro F2, completely stock.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

scottvoltageyz1 said:


> its a macneil sl stripped.


It's actually a stripped Cap, but they've got the same base.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Thats so sick. I dont think i'd want to spend 30 on a saddle and rip it to shreds tho 

So does anyone know why people prefer lefthand drive to righthand drive or why you'd want one over the other?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I work at a shop. 

Grinds. You run your drivetrain on the opposite side you grind. Or, if you don't grind, you run RHD because it's more common.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I work at a LBS too.. So that saddle would cost me a lot less than 30. Nice getting huge discounts 

I dout I'll be running pegs, but I kinda want to run it LHD just to be different..


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

It feels different because of the torque. IMO stay RHD.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. Those are awesome bikes! Gosh this is making me want a bmx...ehh


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

DOOOOOOOO it. You learn so fast. 6 months ago I could barely 180. Now I can 3-hop and do way more than I ever could, even on my Tonic.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

After building up my DJ, I've been riding after work almost everyday with a buncha guys from work. Watching what they do on their 20" vs. me on my 26" makes me want to get one and start learning!


----------



## scottvoltageyz1 (Jun 7, 2007)

mine is in the process of being built. im happy to start messing around again.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll get pics of mine up after my Bday, I'm gonna be free coastin soon!  I'm also getting new cranks (still undecided), big bars, Fit ECCD seat, Ody Elementary stem, DK R/T fork, and when it drops the S&M LTF frame


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A Grove said:


> I work at a LBS too.. So that saddle would cost me **ish instead of 30. Nice getting huge discounts
> 
> I dout I'll be running pegs, but I kinda want to run it LHD just to be different..


Don't post up employee pricing. It's not fair to those who don't get it.

There's less stuff out there for LHD. Haro built some of their bikes LHD (like the Mirra), so not really uncommon anymore.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

My old bmx with my oddysey brake. It's a 2003 Haro Nyquist, which i got for $50 then fixed it up and sold it for like $150.

Here's a picture of when i got it. Sorry i don't have good pictures.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's my 1993 S&M Challenger. Built this up in high school with decent parts at the time.










S&M Challenger frame
S&M Pitch forks
S&M Slam bars
Profile 180mm cranks
Profile 45T front sprocket
Araya rims
Suzie sealed hubs
Tioga Comp 3 tires
Odyssey Pitbull brake
Odyssey lever
GT seat

I really want to build up another 20" or buy a cheap complete. They are so fun.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol. That looks cool but it's so old. I wonder if thats how like all the new bike's are going to look.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> Lol. That looks cool but it's so old. I wonder if thats how like all the new bike's are going to look.


uhh what? there's a reason that bikes don't look like that anymore, it's called progression. granted that was probably a sweet bike in 1993, and is still a cool retro bike imo, but people have figured out much better geo such as a helluva lot shorter chainstays


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

punkmountainbiker said:


> uhh what? there's a reason that bikes don't look like that anymore, it's called progression. granted that was probably a sweet bike in 1993, and is still a cool retro bike imo, but people have figured out much better geo such as a helluva lot shorter chainstays


I'm pretty sure the challenger was a race frame, that would make the longer stays a great idea, to lessen the chance of looping out when leaving the gate. My Redline RL440 (98-99 ish) is the same way. We haven't progressed entirely from that bike, Pitchforks continue to be one of the most popular on the market, same with Profile cranks.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i stand corrected


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

finally decided to snap a shot of the 20 so I guess there's not much more to say. DK Dayton with some mods, weighs in around 28.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Clean.


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying my friends bike...I actually just picked it up a couple hours ago to ride it around. Can anyone tell me about it and suggest whether I should get it or not?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

namaSSte - thats HELLA clean. i totally dig it.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

A Grove said:


> namaSSte - thats HELLA clean. i totally dig it.


thanks man, rides really solid too. here's the part that'll make ya sick, I bought it off Ebay for....$100! seriously! I changed a bunch of stuff obviously but this guy who owned a shop was selling it for one of his employees who was on the lam from johnny law. He gave a crap description of it in the headline (something like " used bmx bike" and that was it). I couldn't believe no one else bid on it! It's even an '07. probably the best deal I have gotten on Ebay ever as the Dayton's run from $450-500 stock. stokage!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Holy cow! $100, how much did you spend on fixing it though? It looks awesome!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Pantelis said:


> Holy cow! $100, how much did you spend on fixing it though? It looks awesome!


hmm, I put on a new Odyssey lever ($25), new tires ($36), grips ($9), saddle and post ($50) then added some 990s as well as the 9t driver and 25t Animal chainwheel all of which I had in my parts bin in the basement. Out of pocket, I spent just the $120 plus the original $100. Truth be told, I didn't need to spend anything, the bike came to me perfect and I rode it that way for a bit. I just can't help myself and had to set it up my own way.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. $220, and it's nice then when it's new and stock. That's awesome.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mine...now has a ruben 2.25 front tire and a lower seat


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

ebfreerider510 said:


> mine...now has a ruben 2.25 front tire and a lower seat


 EBF, that's SICK! Love the bike man.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Welp, today I picked up a total sh!t spec. fuse 1. Its from a few years back, but some guy traded it in and it was up for grabs. It weighs in at 33 pounds without a brake  But pictures shall not be presented as it looks horrible.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

namaSSte said:


> EBF, that's SICK! Love the bike man.


thanks bro! love yours too for sure


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

i have a '99 powerlite p19 and a haro x1 just for fun


----------

